# 99305 Medicaid



## ZamoraA (May 16, 2012)

Hello!
I am working on a denial that has already paid once for the 99305 - ( inital visit) 

Per doctor notes he can not use a subsequent visit code since it is a transffer to a different location same facility and the nursing home says he has to code this way? Is there a modifer I can use? i was thinking -32 . Please help!!
Thank you!


----------

